# 3x3 example solves by Mats Valk!



## Mvcuber12 (Sep 13, 2013)

> Thanks to Calvin Fan for sending me this MoYu WeiLong!
> Facebook.com/mats.cubing
> 
> If you do a x before the scramble, you can use white and yellow to start your cross.
> ...


----------



## XTowncuber (Sep 13, 2013)

So much OLL skip  thanks so much for making this!


----------



## jla (Sep 13, 2013)

Brest?


----------



## Bhargav777 (Sep 13, 2013)

Solve 3 - what was done to the last F2L? :O Brest?


----------



## uniacto (Sep 13, 2013)

3:24
When I insert this pair, this pair will also be made.. cos... yea.

Fingertricks are so fluid O-o


----------



## Mvcuber12 (Sep 13, 2013)

Bhargav777 said:


> Solve 3 - what was done to the last F2L? :O Brest?



I solved the last pair with r U' R' U R U r'. The last move of my third pair was a R, but I did the first move of my fourth pair before the last move of my third pair.


----------



## scottishcuber (Sep 13, 2013)

Bhargav777 said:


> Solve 3 - what was done to the last F2L? :O Brest?



Rw U' R' U R U Rw'


edit: ninja Mats

How do you skip so many OLLs? Do you combine WV cases you see for the corners with some form of edge control?


----------



## Hypocrism (Sep 13, 2013)

The OLL skips are awesome, and the way you know how to pair up the next pair with the current pair, if you know what I mean, is also incredible. That's what I'm working on at the moment!


----------



## yoinneroid (Sep 13, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> Rw U' R' U R U Rw'
> 
> 
> edit: ninja Mats
> ...



He generated the algs I believe, if you check the first page of RLS discussion, there is a short discussion about how much Mats knew about these OLL skip cases.


----------



## MrDemir (Sep 13, 2013)

Thanks for this awesome video , hope 1000like will come without waste so much time  We're waiting new videos.


----------



## Brest (Sep 13, 2013)

*Mats Valk* - 3x3 example solves



Spoiler: Reconstructions






Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]OM_bfV91QQg[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: 1st solve



D2 B' R2 B' U2 F' L2 B' U2 F' D2 L' F' U B' L B' F' L B2 U2

x' y // inspection
F' R2 D R' F R L D2 // cross
U' R' U R // gYO
U R U' R' L' U L // gWR
d R' U' R U' R' U R // gYR
(U L' U' L)2 // gWO
r' U2 R U R' U r // OLL
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us


Spoiler: View with White cross



x' D2 B' R2 B' U2 F' L2 B' U2 F' D2 L' F' U B' L B' F' L B2 U2

x' y // inspection
F' R2 D R' F R L D2 // cross
U' R' U R // wGO
U R U' R' L' U L // wRB
d R' U' R U' R' U R // wRB
(U L' U' L)2 // wOB
r' U2 R U R' U r // OLL
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 2nd solve



U R2 B2 R2 U2 B2 U2 L F2 L2 B2 U' L' F L B' D2 F2 R

x y // inspection
F' L2' R2 u // cross
U' R' U' R // bYO
y' U2' R' U2 R U' R' U R // bWO
R U2' R' U R U R' // bWR
U2 L' U L U2 L' U L // bYR
r U2' R' U' R U R' U' R U' r' // OLL
U2 y x' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us


Spoiler: View with White cross



x U R2 B2 R2 U2 B2 U2 L F2 L2 B2 U' L' F L B' D2 F2 R

x y // inspection
F' L2' R2 u // cross
U' R' U' R // wOB
y' U2' R' U2 R U' R' U R // wGO
R U2' R' U R U R' // wRG
U2 L' U L U2 L' U L // wRB
r U2' R' U' R U R' U' R U' r' // OLL
U2 y x' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 3rd solve



R D B D F2 U L2 B' U L2 U2 L2 U L2 D' R2 D2 F2 L2

x y' // inspection
R2 d L F2 U R' // cross
y' L U L' U2 L U' L' // bYO
U R U2' R' U y' L U' L' // bWO
U' R' U R U' R' U' R // bWR
r U' R' U R U r' // bYR
U2 R' F R U R' U' F' U R // OLL
U' R' U R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F // PLL
View at alg.garron.us


Spoiler: View with White cross



x R D B D F2 U L2 B' U L2 U2 L2 U L2 D' R2 D2 F2 L2

x y' // inspection
R2 d L F2 U R' // cross
y' L U L' U2 L U' L' // wOB
U R U2' R' U y' L U' L' // wGO
U' R' U R U' R' U' R // bGR
r U' R' U R U r' // bRB
U2 R' F R U R' U' F' U R // OLL
U' R' U R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 4th solve



B2 R B2 F2 R2 F2 R' F2 R D2 B2 U B' L' R D' B D2 F' U2 R

x y' // inspection
R U L y' U R' F D2 // cross
y' U' R' U' R U R' U2 R // bWO
y' R' U' R U' R' U' R // bWR
U R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' // bYR
U2' L' U L // bYO
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' // OLL
U2' R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us


Spoiler: View with White cross



x B2 R B2 F2 R2 F2 R' F2 R D2 B2 U B' L' R D' B D2 F' U2 R

x y' // inspection
R U L y' U R' F D2 // cross
y' U' R' U' R U R' U2 R // wGO
y' R' U' R U' R' U' R // wGR
U R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' // wRB
U2' L' U L // wOB
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' // OLL
U2' R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 5th solve



B2 U' L2 F2 D U2 B2 R2 U' R U' B' U2 B' F2 U F2 U L2

x y' // inspection
D2 B' L D R' D' // cross
U R U' R' // bYO
d' R' U' R // bWR
d' U' R' U' R // bWO
L' U L U L' U' L // bYR setup
y' U' r U R' U' r' R // OLS
U' r U' L D2 L' U L D2 L2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us


Spoiler: View with White cross



x B2 U' L2 F2 D U2 B2 R2 U' R U' B' U2 B' F2 U F2 U L2

x y' // inspection
D2 B' L D R' D' // cross
U R U' R' // wOB
d' R' U' R // wRG
d' U' R' U' R // wGO
L' U L U L' U' L // wRB setup
y' U' r U R' U' r' R // OLS
U' r U' L D2 L' U L D2 L2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 6th solve



U F D' L B' D2 B2 D' B L' F2 U2 R2 F2 U' R2 D R2 U' R2 L2

x y2 // inspection
D R2' U' L2 F' L // cross
U' R' U R U R U2 R' // bWO
U' L' U L // bWR
y R' U R U R U R' // bYO
U R' U2 R U' R' U R // bYR
L U L' U L U2' L' F' L' U' L U F // OLL
R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U2' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us


Spoiler: View with White cross



x U F D' L B' D2 B2 D' B L' F2 U2 R2 F2 U' R2 D R2 U' R2 L2

x y2 // inspection
D R2' U' L2 F' L // cross
U' R' U R U R U2 R' // wGO
U' L' U L // wGR
y R' U R U R U R' // wOB
U R' U2 R U' R' U R // wBR
L U L' U L U2' L' F' L' U' L U F // OLL
R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U2' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 7th solve



B F L2 B' R2 D2 R2 B2 L2 F L2 R' B' L' U' B2 R' B2 L' D' B'

x' y' // inspection
D L D' L R U' R' u' R // cross
y' L' U L // gWR
R U R' U' R U R' // gYR
U' L U2 L' U2 L U' L' // gWO
U' R' U R // gYO setup
R B' R' d' R U' R' U2 R // OLS
U' r U' L D2 L' U L D2 r2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us


Spoiler: View with White cross



x' B F L2 B' R2 D2 R2 B2 L2 F L2 R' B' L' U' B2 R' B2 L' D' B'

x' y' // inspection
D L D' L R U' R' u' R // cross
y' L' U L // wRB
R U R' U' R U R' // wGR
U' L U2 L' U2 L U' L' // wOB
U' R' U R // wGO setup
R B' R' d' R U' R' U2 R // OLS
U' r U' L D2 L' U L D2 r2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 8th solve



D2 B' R' D' B' R U2 L F' R2 F2 U2 L2 F' U2 L2 D2 L2 F

x' // inspection
R U' x' // cross
L' U' L U L' U' L // wOB
y U' R' U R U R' U' R // wGO
y' U' R U' R' U R U' R' // wRB
y R U' R' U' R U R' // wGR
U' F (R U R' U')2 F' // OLL
U R' U2 R' D' R U' R' D R U R U' R' U' R U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us





Spoiler: 9th solve



U' F2 L2 D' F2 U F2 R2 D' L2 U B D2 R' D L2 B L U' D' L'

x' y // inspection
R D R2' F L D' // cross
y' U2 L U L' // gYO
d R' U R U' R' U R // gWR
U' R U2' R' y' U R' U' R // gWO
U2' L' U' L d // gYR setup
R U' R2' F R F' R U2 R' // OLS
U2' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us


Spoiler: View with White cross



x' U' F2 L2 D' F2 U F2 R2 D' L2 U B D2 R' D L2 B L U' D' L'

x' y // inspection
R D R2' F L D' // cross
y' U2 L U L' // wGO
d R' U R U' R' U R // wRB
U' R U2' R' y' U R' U' R // wOB
U2' L' U' L d // wGR setup
R U' R2' F R F' R U2 R' // OLS
U2' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 10th solve



R2 L' D' R2 U' L2 U' B' R' F' B2 U' F2 R2 U2 D B2 L2 U R2 U'

x y // inspection
L2 D' L' R' D F' D2 // bYR Xcross
y R' U' R U R' U R U2' R' U R // bYO
y' R U' R' U R' U2 R // bWO
R U' R2' F' U' F U R2 U2' R' // bWR / OLS
R2' F2 R U2 R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F R2 U'
View at alg.garron.us


Spoiler: View with White cross



x R2 L' D' R2 U' L2 U' B' R' F' B2 U' F2 R2 U2 D B2 L2 U R2 U'

x y // inspection
L2 D' L' R' D F' D2 // wRB Xcross
y R' U' R U R' U R U2' R' U R // wOB
y' R U' R' U R' U2 R // wOG
R U' R2' F' U' F U R2 U2' R' // wRB / OLS
R2' F2 R U2 R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F R2 U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us


----------



## Egide (Sep 13, 2013)

thanks for taking the time to do this, really inspiring


----------



## CubeRoots (Sep 13, 2013)

for scramble 8 last two pairs why not? 

R U R'
y' U2 R U' R' U R U' R'

It's less moves, less rotations, first move cancels with last move.
It gives a very similar last layer, wierdly 

I guess you just didn't spot it through the camera or something


----------



## Mvcuber12 (Sep 13, 2013)

CubeRoots said:


> for scramble 8 last two pairs why not?
> 
> R U R'
> y' U2 R U' R' U R U' R'
> ...



As I told in the beginning of the video I'm a blue/green cross solver, therefore I'm not used to solving white/yellow pairs and therefore I sadly didn't see it. If it would be on blue or green I pretty likely would have seen in. Also, I didn't have the best view because of the camera, so that also might be the reason why I didn't see it.


----------



## MarcelP (Sep 14, 2013)

LOL, at around 3:15 When I make this pair, this pair will be made and that pair will be made, and I can easily skip OLL... Mats! That is insane... Looking two pairs ahead.. I have a long way to go to become only 10% as good as you..


----------



## MrDemir (Sep 14, 2013)

What about will be next video ?


----------



## mati1242 (Sep 14, 2013)

I know this question is not too suitable here, but...

Mats- tell us what lube do You use for your cubes ?
Especially 3x3 and 4x4


----------



## kunparekh18 (Sep 14, 2013)

mati1242 said:


> I know this question is not too suitable here, but...
> 
> Mats- tell us what lube do You use for your cubes ?
> Especially 3x3 and 4x4



You don't know what lube Mats uses? 



Spoiler








Ketchup



I learned a lot from this video, thanks a lot for making it. Dem OLL skips


----------



## MarcelP (Sep 14, 2013)

mati1242 said:


> I know this question is not too suitable here, but...
> 
> Mats- tell us what lube do You use for your cubes ?
> Especially 3x3 and 4x4



At the Dutch radio he told he uses some kind of Indian hair product as a lube.  I don't know if he was pulling a joke or not. But in this video he uses a Moyu Weilong which is super fast with any lube.


----------



## DavidCubie (Sep 14, 2013)

Mats you should film an average of 5.


----------



## TDM (Sep 14, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> I learned a lot from this video, thanks a lot for making it. Dem OLL skips


For a second I was thinking you were talking about the Ketchup video.
How much RLS do you know?


----------



## ryanj92 (Sep 14, 2013)

Mats, you are some kind of cubing magician, conjuring up OLL skips out of nowhere 
Too fast paced for me to really learn anything, but got a real appreciation of what it takes to get to that speed. Hope to see more videos soon!


----------



## iFaiLLL (Sep 14, 2013)

what is the name of the substep that he uses to skip OLL's?

where can i find an algorithm page or some kind of tutorial?


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 14, 2013)

iFaiLLL said:


> what is the name of the substep that he uses to skip OLL's?
> 
> where can i find an algorithm page or some kind of tutorial?


1. RLS 
2. Not sure.


----------



## pipkiksass (Sep 14, 2013)

TDM said:


> How much RLS do you know?





iFaiLLL said:


> what is the name of the substep that he uses to skip OLL's?
> 
> where can i find an algorithm page or some kind of tutorial?



RLS (Rowe Last Slot), see here

Algs are on Rowe Hessler's website.


----------



## slinky773 (Sep 15, 2013)

At first I thought all good speedcubers were color neutral. Then Mats said that he was Blue/Green crosser.

*mind blown*


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Sep 15, 2013)

Well..
This video has inspired me to learn WV after I finish OLL.
Never knew it it was only 27 algs. And a good few are 2gen.
(RLS = too much effort)


----------



## Carson (Sep 16, 2013)

I would need several hours of studying this video just to understand it. Way to make me feel like sh** about my cubing Mats... way to go.

Very impressive though.


----------



## iFaiLLL (Sep 16, 2013)

Carson said:


> I would need several hours of studying this video just to understand it. Way to make me feel like sh** about my cubing Mats... way to go.
> 
> Very impressive though.


when i saw the video for the first time i thoght the same, but only because i am not a blue/green cross solver. so it was difficult for me to understand what he was doing. but when i saw the reconstruction i found it easy

though his lookahead is awesome. he can predict so much steps ahead 

waw to go Mats


----------



## stoic (Sep 18, 2013)

Just finished going through the reconstructions. Incredible stuff!
Thanks to Mats for doing this - it's awe-inspiring to see how far ahead you are looking and thinking. 
Also thanks to Brest for reconstructing (I like your new F2L notation showing cross and which pair.) :tu


----------



## jdbryant (Sep 18, 2013)

Watching this never ceases to amaze me- what amazing lookahead and ability to see F2L pairs and predict where they're going to be before you even start the cross... Congrats!


----------



## Carson (Sep 18, 2013)

iFaiLLL said:


> when i saw the video for the first time i thoght the same, but only because i am not a blue/green cross solver. so it was difficult for me to understand what he was doing. but when i saw the reconstruction i found it easy
> 
> though his lookahead is awesome. he can predict so much steps ahead
> 
> waw to go Mats



The unfortunate thing here, is that I AM a green cross solver.


----------



## iFaiLLL (Sep 18, 2013)

Carson said:


> The unfortunate thing here, is that I AM a green cross solver.



Ohhh xD
maybe he is going too fast for you, i dont know.
When I saw feliks' reconstruction video (which he made with white cross) i didnt get everything he has done.

Maybe you just dont fit his solving style or something


----------

